# FREE: Life in cold blood poster



## kinsey (Jan 19, 2008)

Free poster showing 14 British Reptiles

BBC/OU Open2.net - Life in Cold Blood - Free poster and magazine


----------



## Synergy (Dec 5, 2007)

08-Feb-2008 15:54:26 *Thank you for your request.*
You have requested the following:

Life in Cold Blood
Spring Ozone Magazine


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Hubby ordered mine last week


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Mine arrived this morning


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

i ordered mine yesterday, it froze when i tried the other day lol


----------



## Mikey_C (Oct 19, 2007)

Ahhh.... That'll be what the Open University package is that arrived this morning for Hayley!

I thought it might be something to do with her uni course!!


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Mikey_C said:


> Ahhh.... That'll be what the Open University package is that arrived this morning for Hayley!
> 
> I thought it might be something to do with her uni course!!


Yeah there is a OU in there.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

got mine today YAY


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

same, i too got mine today!


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

I am still waiting :whistling2:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I ordered mine on Monday straight after the broadcast, I guess it'll arrive soon.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Just ordered.


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

ordered mine on monday, still waiting but then agen i only ordered it on monday lol!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you !


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Mine came today, its wicked!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ordered mine


----------

